# Mite ID please



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

What kind of mite is this? It's about 1/32" long.

Thanks!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like a tetranychus urticae aka Red Spider Mite.

Have you noticed anything that looks like small spider webs under your plants leaves? If it is a red spider mite they can do some damage to the plants.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It also strongly resembles the hundreds of harmless detrivore mites...... 

I'm not sure that the above identification as to species is accurate see for example the pictures here twospotted spider mite - Tetranychus urticae Koch.. the picture provided by the OP also looks like a number of predatory mites used to control spider mites see for example http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/orn/phytoseiulus_mite01.htm

Ed


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

I guess I'm going to post on this whole "spider mite" issue, as it seems like there is a post at least once a week, (and perhaps a little hysteria), on the subject.

I'm not an Entomologist, Arachnologist, or Acarologist. (are those even legitimate professions?  ) However, I am a licensed Landscape Contractor, and for the life of me, cannot see what would possess a spider mite to invade a terrarium. In my area, these mites are synonomous with periods of extremely low humidity, and assault plants ( _Potentilla fruticosa_ comes to mind) at the very peak of dry/rainless summers.

Now I do understand that there are species that attack houseplants, but it comes to reason, wouldn't the whole family dislike humidity?

Anyways, my point is, I have seen mites identical to those pictured in virtually all these threads in my own tanks. Actually, I think I've seen them in EVERY SINGLE TANK I've ever setup. I just refer to them as "humus mites," and though they do outcompete springtails, usually the tide turns, and an equilibrium of mites and springtails is reached. They are just as symptomatic of a freshly set up tank as fungus gnats are. 

Just because it's creepy, and "spidery-looking", doesn't make it a "spider mite".  JVK


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Because every stoner out there automatically thinks spider mite when they see mites because they are the bane of cannabis cultivators everywhere. The word of mouth ID gets passed around and repeated without evidence and all of a sudden every mite is a spider mite.
The fact is that spider mites absolutely detest high humidity. In fact upping the humidity and regularly misting the undersides of leaves is excellent preventative maintenance to ensure that they don't ever take hold


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

To be clear, I never said anything in this post about spider mites...I only asked what was in the pic. So don't peg spider mite hysteria on me please 

Actually what Ed mentioned in his post only confirmed my suspicions...I was thinking it did kinda look like a predatory mite.

Anyway, thanks again and I am content having these little guys patrolling my tank regardless of what they are eating


----------

